# MacDry Wishlist



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys! well, I took on a few large commercial jobs. Got burned by some idiots with impact drivers who called themselves framers, and lost my shirt going back and basically reframing an entire school and warehouse complex demising walls. Goes to how you! you cannot trust anyone no matter who recommends them:furious:

anyhow i ended up about 40,000 in the Red all said and done. So I am going back to piece work taping for a year or two to get back on my feet and pay off my debts. That being sad I am looking for a few used tools that I managed to lose during my exploits. I need some angle heads, and some nail spotters. I found a good used bazooka and thankfully I kept my boxes and my pump in my office the last couple months so they are pretty safe.

If you have anything extra you havent used in a while laying around and are thinking of selling it let me know boys. thanks a million and god bless!!

also if anyone has heard from Rhardman lately let me know! i have some taping knives of his he was supposed to tell me when I could drop them off at his wifes dance studio but I havent heard from him in a long time and I never see the dance studio open when I drive by.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

super bummer macdry. i've heard that can happen on commercial jobs. big wins, big losses. hope you get caught back up sooner rather than later.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks carpentaper. I hope so too. Thankfully I am young and therefore still think I am invincible. Only really fail once you stop trying. Maclaren Drywall can be rebuilt! We have the technology!!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

maybe you need a taper someday? i'd love to do some piecework someday. really put the pedal to the metal and see what i'm made of.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

always check the seattle and bellingham craigslist for tools. thats how i got my bazooka. also you should look into buying new angleheads from allwall. mention you are a drywalltalk member and you will get it discounted. i also get everything shipped to point roberts and pick it up there and you only have to pay american shipping fees. just a couple of tips take them or leave them. it seems hard to find good used angleheads up here because most people don't use them.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> always check the seattle and bellingham craigslist for tools. thats how i got my bazooka. also you should look into buying new angleheads from allwall. mention you are a drywalltalk member and you will get it discounted. i also get everything shipped to point roberts and pick it up there and you only have to pay american shipping fees. just a couple of tips take them or leave them. it seems hard to find good used angleheads up here because most people don't use them.


right on thanks man. ill give that a shot!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

MacDry said:


> also if anyone has heard from Rhardman lately let me know! i have some taping knives of his he was supposed to tell me when I could drop them off at his wifes dance studio but I havent heard from him in a long time and I never see the dance studio open when I drive by.


I'll call this week, there is something I want to talk to you about.


----------

